

What happens when a Tesla electric car gets rear ended? - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/what-happens-when-tesla-electric-car-gets-rear-ended.html

======
cl8ton
Doesn't pass the sniff test. The car may have allot of battery mass, but those
rear taillights are still thin plastic and they didn't even break.

Something wrong here

~~~
JakDrako
If the other car was under heavy braking, it's front-end dips down and instead
of a bumper-to-bumper collision, you have the rear-ending car go "under" the
back of the front car.

Source: My old '81 Mustang got rear-ended at fairly high speed by a Civic and
had no taillight damage. Lost my tailpipe but that was about all.

------
8_hours_ago
Off topic: In the first crash test video in the article [0], does the rear
seat completely detach from the car?? And that was a car that _after NHTSA
crash-testing ... basically received a perfect score_ . It's always amazing to
me to see how much energy is involved in a car crash... it's easy to forget
how dangerous cars can be.

[0] [http://youtu.be/R_PnnrAtRuk?t=54](http://youtu.be/R_PnnrAtRuk?t=54)

